# Light box for $8.00



## punkinn (Dec 23, 2005)

I was looking for info on setting up a light box and found this site... maybe someone else will find it useful too. 

http://www.pbase.com/wlhuber/light_box_light_tent

Happy Holidays,
Nancy


----------



## wudwrkr (Dec 23, 2005)

Nancy,
Thanks for sharing the link.  That is a good idea. I have been debating between the studio in a box or making my own.  Looks like I'm going to make my own! [8D]

I am wondering if they use a special material for the backdrop?


----------



## punkinn (Dec 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wudwrkr_
> <br />Nancy,
> Thanks for sharing the link.  That is a good idea. I have been debating between the studio in a box or making my own.  Looks like I'm going to make my own! [8D]
> 
> I am wondering if they use a special material for the backdrop?



He says it's just heavy craft paper from a hobby store (and that he has different colored ones).  The white diffuser is a twin bedsheet.  

I'll be making mine shortly, $8.00 for the lot sure appeals to me.  []


----------



## Tea Clipper (Dec 23, 2005)

I have the studio in a box, from Amazon its $71.24 which include free shipping and is a complete setup:
2 special white lights
1 foldable box w/ 2 backgrounds
1 camera stand

And when you're done it folds back up and everything is stored compactly together.

Before purchasing this, I ran across the same site you mentioned above.  And I thought well heck yeah, that's easy to build and I can save some money, right?!  Well, I did the math using his numbers, and it comes to $14.82, not $8.  Still cheap, but you need two desk lamps, $10 ea but you'll have to wait for them to go on sale for that price (or cruise garage/yard sales..) and good bulbs for photography are not the 4/$1 walmart kind, I forget a reasonable price but lets say $10 ea might be in the ball park.  And finally a small tripod for the camera probably won't cost more than $5. So what does it all cost?  15+10+10+10+10+5 = $60. Obviously that's less than $72 but you still have to put everything together and it's not going to be able to store itself very easily.  So I opted for the little extra for a complete commercial solution.  Now, I'm not trying to discourage you, infact, I'm glad you pointed this out, but unless you already have some spare lamps and what-not to be able to really save some money... well, it's up to you.

Regards,


----------



## punkinn (Dec 24, 2005)

Ron,

Thanks very much for your info...  I was skeptical that this could all come down to $8 but figured even if it was in the ballpark, it was a good thing.   A couple of things that I wonder about:

Getting photography grade bulbs technically *shouldn't* be required as long as the camera's white balance is adjusted appropriately.  Back in my 35 mm Kodachrome/Velvia/Provia days I would have said yeah, you gotta get the color just right; but now with the digital camera's adjustments and Photoshop (with which I don't know how I could survive a single day!) I don't think it's critical as long as you provide sufficient lumens from the right angles, etc.  

What are your thoughts on this?  I've never used a light box set up, as 99% of my 25 yr. photographic history is in nature photography, so I am certainly interested if I'm looking at this wrong! [:I]

Merry Christmas eve!
Nancy


----------



## wudwrkr (Dec 24, 2005)

Ron,
I'll have to check out that studio of yours!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Tea Clipper (Dec 24, 2005)

Nancy,

I agree with you completely; setting a custom white balance will solve that problem.  And what _can't_ you do in Photoshop, lol.  []

I am not a photographer by any stretch of the imagination.  But I have a friend at work who does know his stuff and if it wasn't for him, I would know nothing about white balance.  Infact, I found out the camera I had been using doesn't even allow a custom white balance setting (or Av or Tv or any other manual settings, and its a Sony![}])

And Photoshop...I start that baby up and just stare at the blank screen for awhile...It has so many functions, I get lost to the point I don't know where to even start.. I feel like firing up version 3 just to get back to more simplier times, you know? []  Anyway, Photoshop has a steep learning curve.

So, my previous post was simply food for thought.  As attractive as the low price tag is, the thing is, you need to know what you're doing to make it a bargin.  I only suggest that for someone looking for the no-fuss-no-muss solution, the SIAB is worthy of consideration.  Clearly, your experience and understanding can be put to advantage, and a homemade light box could serve you very well.  I hope someone can enlighten ([:0]) me on the merits of photo grade bulbs.

Dave- Just let me know when you want to come over.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Scott (Dec 24, 2005)

I am slowly patching my light setup together.  Over on Wood Central a lot of people have been advocating the use of Reveal bulbs, so that's what I bought.  More expensive than the cheap bulbs, but still only about $2.50 for four.  They have a lot better color balance than regular bulbs.  I would recommend them!  It's not just a matter of throwing lots of light at the diffuser - if the color balance is off, it isn't going to look right.  I hope this helps!

Scott.


----------



## wayneis (Dec 24, 2005)

To me its rather simple, using photo bulbs and getting things as close to perfect as possible saves you from messing around later in Photo Shop or some other program.  I like to be able to take a photo and adjust the size if needed and be done.  When you figure that the bulbs should last for years at the rate that we use them its not a big deal, at least to me.

Wayne


----------



## arjudy (Dec 24, 2005)

I am definitely going to build one of those.


----------

